# Client gave me a sprayer



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

One of my favorite clients is moving away and remembered she had a 14 year old sprayer she wanted to give me. Just received Saturday so haven't yet tested it but curious if anyone is familiar with it. I declined the Wagner power roller she offered and told it looked too messy for me. 





















So, anyone seen/used on of these in the past? Is it an HO piece of junk of a professional antique?


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

HO piece. :thumbsup: Good for something to use as a dedicated Lacquer sprayer in shop or sit in the corner as an emergency unit in case a sprayer brakes down and you need something, anything.:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually the wife and I are shopping for our first home now and I've dreamed of teaching myself how to refinish furniture so a dedicated lacquer sprayer is something I mulled over as I have a backup 390 already. I never expected it would push duration through a 415 or anything


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Check the rating on the motor Gib. Some of those HO rigs are not explosion proof.

Nice score!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet deal bro!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a diaphragm pump from Campbell Hausfield. They retail for $6-800


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

It sure is a clean unit. Nice back up for small stuff.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What HP is that motor?


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember that if you use it for clear lacquer to replace the hose, gun, and siphon hose on it with new. Even then after running lacquer thinners though it for some time you still take the chance on getting small bits of paint for some time after the conversion. Most of the time it's not worth it for clear.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

As a "client", I give all my shrinks a Sigmund Freud biography...


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Company I worked for many years ago had a couple of them. Good little pump for smaller residential use and for doors. I liked using it because it was small, lightweight, and easy to clean. Good score!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks all! Good advice Laz I've read at least one thread before about latex flecks in expensive front doors but I'll be learning on yard sale furniture so plenty of time to get the kinks out


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

My very first rig was a CH diaphragm pump just like that...apartment painting didn't agree with it and it finally exploded...literally. It was like someone shoved a tiny grenade up its suction tube...


----------

